# FOOTBALL PARTY MY HOUSE GULF SHORES



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Saturday Sept 5th Starting 11am my house in Gulf SHORES. We will be having a wing cookoff....also fryers setup to cook on for fish etc.. I am going to payper view the Auburn Game and we will just blow itout and have a good time. As usual a poker game will occur...byob all are invited please RSVP here. Look forward to a good time!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

where is Gulf House?


----------



## wmcoman (Nov 1, 2008)

I think he meant Gulf Shores


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

:bump



we'll be there chris...looking forward to it...i'll bring some yft, although not an au fan, don't matter...if you can come, you'll eat some really food...i would make this one if you can...


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Ultralite (8/24/2009)*:bump
> 
> 
> 
> we'll be there chris...looking forward to it...i'll bring some yft, although not an au fan, don't matter...if you can come, you'll eat some really good food...i would make this one if you can...


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

GREAT, Gotta pull a PFF meeting the day after I get my wisdom teeth removed.. Looks like I'm out.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Is SpongeBob gonna be on in the kids room so I don't have to deal with angry football fans? And will there be more of that grouper scricky stuff that Pam wouldn't let anyone else around at Jims house? Other than those 2 simple requests I may show up and grace yall with my presence. :shedevil


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

BadA, just so you'll know, the AU game got picked up by ESPNU at 6:45 so you won't have to PPV it.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

can u pm me directions?


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Lane & I will be camping off ofFt. Morgan road and fishing Mobile Bay/Bon Secour that week-end so we will try to get by for a short time to test some of them awesome recipes and see some friends. Directions as in mapquest or GPS coordinates would be helpful.


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

Is this open to all forum members. I am new to the forum (couple months) and would like to meet some of the people. But at the same time do not want to intrude into a private gathering. I live in Elberta so it's not too far, I personally know a few people from the Gulf Shores area, the owners of MUDBUGS, and a few others, but I'd like to meet people from the forum. Please post :bowdown


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Sunnh20 - I'm sure it's open to all members (most get-togethers posted on here are), and Chris and Jenny are great hosts!!! If you go, just be sure to take plenty of ice cold beverages and a big appetite with you, as there's sure to be some good eats!! Oh, and be ready to meet some really great folks, too!!:toast:toast


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Alright looks like we are having a party...EVERYONE IS INVITED!!!

1465 W. Fairway Dr.

Gulf Shores, Al 36542

It is off Ft. Morgan Rd about a mile down on the right...easy to find! If you want something fried just bring it! MAy not fool with the wing cookoff as nobody has mentioned doing it...Anyway come one come all!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

:letsparty


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks to everyone! :bowdown

I will definately put it on the calendar. Is there anything we will need to bring other than the obvious? I am looking forward to meeting some new people. You can never have too many fishin buddies, especially if they own a boat. LOL


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Bring whatever dates are fine...wives and girlfriends too just not both at teh same time!


----------



## poker_fisher101 (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll ask off from work. I feel like taking some more poker money.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

about how much do i need to bring for poker?

if anybody wants drinks made then ill do some mixing if yall want :letsdrink


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds good Chris. I've got company Saturday night but I'll try to come by in the afternoon. Btw, did you get those pics that I emailed you? :letsdrink


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Who is coming? Who is bringing what? Will have one tv for Auburn game and one for Bama Va Tech...


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

+ 1 LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING SOME FORUM MEMBERS:letsdrink


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm gonna try to make it for a while - Micha will be with me. What all do you need? Hard to cook since I'm coming in from out of town, but I'll be glad to bring papergoods, utensils, ice, sodas or that kinda thing. Let me know!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

a Baum's cake from BR....mmmmm....oh, and george, if he can make it...we're putting something together for everyone to bring...I'll give chef a call later in the week...


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't think George is gonna make it (all the guys are working up at the hunting camp, so they'll have tractors and heavy stuff up there), but I can bring a cake from Baums, or one of those monster cheesecakes from Smith Creamery............:hungry


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

i get to see jamie.....and mike and dale..... FINALLY my life is coming back to me....... chris little man may be with me. his and alex can hang out... oh and Lisa will be coming with me 2.. ok


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

The score is in. Chris "Badazz" and Jenny are winners by a landslide.

The food was awesome as always, and seeing old friends and meeting some new ones is always great.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks to chris and jenny for hosting an awesome gathering...good seeing everyone...i mean a chef is hosting a bash? i'd drive a long way for that...i have some pics to post later...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I expected nothing less than a GREAT time when Jenny and Chris are involved... Good for you guys, and Chef Chris can thank me later for their new ball coach.

Jim


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish I could of made it, the drugs the doc. gave me kept me in bed all weekend from gettin my teeth pulled..I finally made it out of the house today though...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *wld1985 (9/7/2009)*Wish I could of made it, the drugs the doc. gave me kept me in bed all weekend from gettin my teeth pulled..I finally made it out of the house today though...


SHARE man. quit holding out.


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

> *fishn4real (9/7/2009)*The score is in. Chris "Badazz" and Jenny are winners by a landslide.
> 
> The food was awesome as always, and seeing old friends and meeting some new ones is always great.


+1

Had a great time!!!! Great food:hungry, cold beer:mmmbeer :mmmbeerand good friends:grouphug........who could ask for more!! Lookin' forward to the next one!!:letsdrink


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Who is going to post pics??:letsdrink


----------

